# Turtles, Tortoises and Hibernation



## HermanniChris (Jan 10, 2021)

In this new episode take a look at turtles and tortoises in the act of hibernation (or more accurately, brumation) around our property. We even go underwater to see some that are actually active when temperatures are only in the 30s.


----------



## rmn813 (Jan 20, 2021)

Fantastic content Chris! The best new channel on the Tube!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 21, 2021)

This is excellent, Chris! Very informative, and entertaining too. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 28, 2021)

Great video. 

You mentioned a couple times that it's safe for Box turtles to brumate in a flood zone due to their aquatic nature. What's the thought process on this? Even though they can swim, wouldn't they still be in danger of drowning same as a tortoise would? Or, do they have the ability to wake up quicker and get out of harm's way? 

Also, can you comment on how deep EBTs dig down the further north in latitude? I read in an older book on MI turtles that they dig as much as 3 feet down, which seems like a lot. Though I suppose that that far north, they may need to dig that deep to be below the frost line. I also wonder how biologists figure that out without digging up a bunch of turtles in the winter!


----------

